# [SOLVED] FreeNAS error



## padq71 (Oct 17, 2010)

*pid 1544 (python), uid 0, was killed: out of swap space*
I get this error after 45 sec to 1 min after being connected and into the web GUI. I installed FreeNAS 8.0.1 Beta 3 i386.iso in 1 HDD (3GB)and was planing to use the other as storage (40GB), this old PC (Dell Dimension L800CXE) can't boot from a USB flash as recommended by freeNAS, So I'm stucked in the first step, can't start the sharing process. Any solutions?
Thanks.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: FreeNAS error*

what size did you set for swap file?

Sorry I am not familiar with FreeNAS and only a rudimentry experience with Linux but that is what the error message is pointing to. In linux you create a partition just for the swap file.


----------



## padq71 (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: FreeNAS error*

Up to where I got, it didn't ask or give me the option to do that. How big should it be anyway?
Thanks wand3r3r


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

*Re: FreeNAS error*

Also how much RAM do you have and what file system did you choose?


----------



## padq71 (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: FreeNAS error*

RAM is 128MB and again it didn't ask me to choose any file system. Seems that this is more complex that this magazine that I picked up from Microcenter says it is, it claims that you can use any old pc to transform it into a NAS, (doesn't even give minimum requirements) but the procedure doesn't have the options you guys are mentioning, still, I'd like to continue with this project, is there any better sources of help than this magazine?
Thanks Phou


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

*Re: FreeNAS error*

I don't know where you got the 8.0.1 BETA but I would download the 8.0 Release off FreeNAS official web page.

FreeNAS-8.0-RELEASE-i386.iso 

You can get here FreeNAS - Browse /FreeNAS-8 at SourceForge.net

Burn it to a CD, and boot up with it. 

Choose option 1 to install
Choose your 3GB HD

Please go over the requirement on this link
Main Page - Freenas


----------



## padq71 (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: FreeNAS error*

Hey Phou I followed your advice and d/l the 8.0 release, installed it and the box was ok for 45 min (no error) then I got the same error, I reboot it and now it's been ok for like 1 and a half. I'm now playing with the GUI reading the info you gave me, but some tabs don't work, like I can't even change password, because when I clicked on the tab it doesn't work. Any ideas? Tomorrow I'll be buying more RAM just in case.
Thanks again.


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

*Re: FreeNAS error*

Hey, I installed on a 8Gig hard drive for testing with 128 MB of ram. It ran fine, I've only tested it for less then an hr and have not done a full feature test. 

128Meg is kind of pushing it to low in my opinion though.


----------



## padq71 (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: FreeNAS error*

I left it on overnight to see how it goes, here is what I got: *ZFS NOTICErefetch is disable by default on i386 to enable add "vfs.zfs prefetch_disable=0" to /boot/loader.conf.
ZFS WARNING:Recommended minimum RAM size is 512MB: expect unstable behavior.
ZFS WARNING: Recommended minimum kmem_size is 512MB: exzpect unstable behavior.
Consider turning vm.kmem_size and vm.kmem_size_max in /boot/loader.conf
ZFS filesystem version 4
ZFS storage pool version 15
Jul 15 03:30:06 freenas kernel: pid 1479 (python), uid 0 was killed: out of swap space*
This is the first time I see this mesage, when I was using the Beta version I was getting the out of swap space message only, I think we are getting there, it is giving more info now, so I'll be buying more RAM today. I hope that you'll continue helping me.
Thanks Phou.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: FreeNAS error*

its is saying the bare miniumum memory is 512mb. You only have 128mb.

clearly a lack of ram is the issue.


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

*Re: FreeNAS error*

I get that message too about *ZFS WARNING needing to be more then 512MB for pre fectching to work properly.

*That's just a warning and you can choose not to use ZFS when you create your volume, the wiki suggest UFS for low end machine with less than 4gig of memory.

The real issue is *Jul 15 03:30:06 freenas kernel: pid 1479 (python), uid 0 was killed: out of swap space

*Meaning you are running out of memory and the OS is closing down processes.

Here's one thing I notice that I overlook, if you have build-in video card, you might want to disable the share memory for the video card in the BIOS.

I was running on 128MB of ram perfectly fine but I don't have shared memory with my video card.

But you should still add more RAM if possible.


----------



## padq71 (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: FreeNAS error*

Hey Phou, I was navigating in the BIOS but couldn't find an option to disable the share memory, this is a Dell Dimension L800CXE.
I think my new RAM will arrive tomorrow. Yesterday the tabs in the GUI weren't working, today they are ok, I'm actually following the config steps, or do you think I should wait till the new RAM arrives?


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

*Re: FreeNAS error*

I would just wait for the memory, how many did you get?


----------



## padq71 (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: FreeNAS error*

Well, according to the specs this pc takes only 512MB, so that's what I'm getting.
It was up and running all night, I was able to add my 2nd HDD as a volume (40GB), it sees it as online but it says: 
/mnt/Storage1-40GBSeagate
Error getting used space
Error getting available 
Error getting total 
Now here's the thing, this is the HDD where I install the beta version in the first place, then I just couldn't reformat the HDD, I connected it via USB to another PC and it shows in device manager under Hard Drives, but not in Disk manager nor My pc so I can't clean or format it, you think this is why I'm getting the errors?
Thanks.


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

*Re: FreeNAS error*

Not positive, could be unrelated. Did you choose UFS?

Might be a bad HD or bad USB enclosure?

See if upgrading the RAM will help.

You can always try FreeNAS 7, might be more stable for your machine. Link below if you choose to

FreeNAS - Browse /FreeNAS-7-Stable at SourceForge.net


----------



## padq71 (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: FreeNAS error*

Yes I used UFS, I know the HHD is good, is there any other way to wipe it off?
I'll burn a copy of FreeNAS 7 and keep it just in case, but so far, I'm not getting any error messages, and it's been up and running since Friday night.


----------



## padq71 (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: FreeNAS error*

I also installed it in a 4GB USB drive and this drive is also gone.


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

*Re: FreeNAS error*

Try diskpart for Windows, I'm not familiar with FreeBSD command.

Open command prompt, type diskpart

list disk
select disk x

x being the freenas disk

clean disk x


----------



## padq71 (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: FreeNAS error*

Hey Phou, sorry for the delay, other issues pulled me away from this project, but I'm back, I tried diskpart and it cleaned the HDD, but now when I try to create a volume it highlights the Member Disks field and says that it is required, but doesn't allowed any input. Also my GUI looks different than the ones I see on other people's posts. This is what I'm running FreeNAS-8.0-RELEASE-i386
Oh I got the 512M of RAM, it been running stable.


----------



## padq71 (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: FreeNAS error*

Hey Phou, just to following up with this project, I made some progress and was able to set up the server, it was working ok in my network, I even store some pics in it, then I started the config to access it through the web, now I still can see it on my network places, but can't access it, I don't know what messed it up, I've been over and over through the web config, and don't seem to find anything wrong, need urgent help. thanks.


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

*Re: FreeNAS error*

Hey, 

What service are you using? It is likely a permission issue on the share or configuration of the service.


----------



## padq71 (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: FreeNAS error*

Hey Phoe, I'm glad you are back, I think so too, but I reviewed everything and can't find anything wrong, I'm sure I'm overlooking something basic like before, I'm even thinking on restoring defaults and start all over.
Following the procedure I set up FTP and then create an URL with dyndns.org and then enable DNS


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

*Re: FreeNAS error*

Hey,

Are you able to access it locally? And are you able to review the log file for the FTP? The log should indicate what's the cause.


----------



## padq71 (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: FreeNAS error*

I was, but after I did the internet config, I screwed something, so I restore defaults last night and started all over again, right now I'm back on the LAN and about to start the internet config again.
How do I check the log?


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

*Re: FreeNAS error*



padq71 said:


> I was, but after I did the internet config, I screwed something, so I restore defaults last night and started all over again, right now I'm back on the LAN and about to start the internet config again.
> How do I check the log?


I realize that 8.0 doesn't have the diagnostic section anymore, not sure why they remove it. But you can view the log files stored in /var/log

You would need access to the console and shell. Hit 7 for Shell, type su for root privileges, navigate to the directory using cd /var/log and do a ls -Ap check if there are log files in proftpd ls -Ap proftpd if there aren't any check xferlog using more xferlog use enter button to scroll 1 line at a time or space for several lines, hit CTRL C to exit. 

You can use tail -f xferlog for real time view of the log.

Try logging in to FTP and see if the log tells you anything. If you are able to log in to FTP locally and if you try over the Internet and there aren't any message on the log it is likely a firewall issue, that means the packet never reach the server, but if you can get the FTP to log something then you can see what is taking place.


----------



## padq71 (Oct 17, 2010)

*Re: FreeNAS error*

Hey Phou, I was away from this project again, I'm back now, this is what I did, I restored defaults and started all over again, in order to config internet, I accessed my router web site, then firewall, and added a FTP server application to the computer that is running the freenas server, so far is working ok. I have just one user for now, but I need to create more, hopefully that won't create new issues.
I want to thank you for all your support. It was very helpful.
I'm closing this post as solved.


----------

